# Favorite bodies of water for saugeye



## Walleyekingjr (Mar 26, 2014)

Just curious what is some of your guy’s favorite bodies of water to fish for saugeye in January and February? Talking open water preferably....
A few of mine would be P Hill and Charles Mill spillway...Deer Creek spillway and from time to time Buckeye Lake (North shore)


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Scioto and Great Miami. River fish always hungry. Indians my home town lake though if conditions are right I’ll always go there first.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

X2 on buckeye but Alum is a Great Lake also


----------



## river..rat (Jun 27, 2014)

I find rivers and spillways are much easier in the winter for bank bound guys like myself,,I just can't seem to find them in the deeper lakes from the bank this time of year. Referring to alum as I live 5 min from it


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

I like Hoover it doesn’t seem to have the size that Alum does but most of the time you’re there by yourself.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Crappie&eyes said:


> I like Hoover it doesn’t seem to have the size that Alum does but most of the time you’re there by yourself.


Should say it’s hard to fish from the bank.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd have to give multiple answers. Both shallow lakes Indian and buckeye(more buckeye for me because its closer).
But I also like fishing spillways,creeks,and rivers mid winter. Imo there a little more predictable on where there going to be at in a river or spillway. And if those areas have any bait at all then there more then likely to stay put in these areas.... 
I'm not at all saying there easier to catch,because there not. Dirty water can make it to where you have to put the bait right in fron of there face to get bit,or so clear that the slightest bit of movement will spook the hole spool. 
I will also fish the deep lakes this time of year. But there the tuffest for me imo. Especially from the bank. But if you put in your time,find fishy areas holding bait(any bait,shad schools,bluegills/crappies/whitebass in the rocks,etc.etc....) and find the feeding time and you'll hit some fish. Some years they will school up and you can hammer them every night in the same areas,but I havnt seen that in a while on the deep lakes like it used to be in the late 90's thru the early 2000's...


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Don't count Hoover out for the big eyes, They are there.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Love a platter of eyes from lake Crisco!


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Walleye Jr. Have you been to P Hill or Chucks Mill lately? I was doing good there in Nov. Been to busy to go lately. Just curious.


----------



## Walleyekingjr (Mar 26, 2014)

walleye30 said:


> Walleye Jr. Have you been to P Hill or Chucks Mill lately? I was doing good there in Nov. Been to busy to go lately. Just curious.


I did good at Charles mill about 2 weeks ago started about the middle of November and did good up to 2 weeks ago..since then I have caught a few dinks and 3 days ago I tried and the water was too high and muddy...I will continue to try once the conditions are better


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Walleyekingjr said:


> I did good at Charles mill about 2 weeks ago started about the middle of November and did good up to 2 weeks ago..since then I have caught a few dinks and 3 days ago I tried and the water was too high and muddy...I will continue to try once the conditions are better


was thinking about trying C mill spillway this afternoon or heading to P hill


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Indian if open. But January Febuary I Love Alum and Hoover the last 2 weeks has been phenomenal. Have had 4 or 5 trips with limits plus. Having to adapt to changing conditions is key. Couple weeks back the fish had adjusted to mid 30's water temps and were settling in well to winter feeding patterns. 

That said Stick bait fishing was my dominate way of fishing. Key Importance on a well Tuned Jerk bait and Dead Sticking bait with patience not working it to fast. 

Then warmer weather came back and temps of water have rose daily and Eyes started getting scarce on normal winter feeding areas. Plus stick bait bite was slowing way down. As temp got closer to 40 degrees. By the way Alum out flow temp other day was 40 degrees that got me going back to late fall feeding patterns and started casting Big Joshy Swims swimming them and steady slowwwww reeling them and started getting consistent bites again. Also started searching before dark for active fish using the red eye trap baits again. And would pick up a few nice fish before dark. Which then made me stay there and work it after dark. But not many bites on the jerk but consistent on the swims. 
My point is if not getting bit like you should on the lakes your fishing regress back in time some to when water was warmer and use other ways to locate the fish. Alum surface as of yesterday was 41 to 42 in south pool. Gills have shown up in the rocks again and so were the eyes. It was a Rainy Jerk Bait Limit NOT NIGHT!!! But was Best 3 hours of Swimbait Fishing Limit with a few on redeye traps night in a long time. They got real busy chewing last night once I figured out how they wanted the 3.25 Lemon shad swim.
19 quality keeper size on Swim 1 on jerks and 2 on trap. Getting soaked never felt so good . 2 biggest were 23.75 and 24" volley ball fat girls. They were released. Get out to your favorite lake or river and enjoy the extended casting season.


----------

